
Why Our Intuition About Sea-Level Rise Is Wrong - elorant
http://nautil.us/issue/33/attraction/why-our-intuition-about-sea_level-rise-is-wrong
======
qewrffewqwfqew
I really want to see some papers, models or simulations to illustrate some of
these effects - starting with the gravitational influence of ice sheets on sea
level. This shouldn't be a difficult thing to illustrate numerically, but wow
it would have a big impact on how (at least I) perceive the ice sheets.

So far, I haven't been able to dig anything up - there's some prose at [1] but
nothing hard. A poster at [2]. Mitrovica's website [3] doesn't seem to have
anything. It's late, so I'll have to postpone the search for now, but here's
hoping other readers can help me :-).

[1]: [http://sealevelstudy.org/sea-change-science/whats-in-a-
numbe...](http://sealevelstudy.org/sea-change-science/whats-in-a-
number/attractive-ice-sheets)

[2]:
[http://geo.orst.edu/files/geo/Mitrovica-2009-Science.pdf](http://geo.orst.edu/files/geo/Mitrovica-2009-Science.pdf)

[3]: [http://environment.harvard.edu/about/faculty/jerry-x-
mitrovi...](http://environment.harvard.edu/about/faculty/jerry-x-mitrovica)

